# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Hanging dryer cement sheeting

## ajm

Folks, the new house is actually a converted shed with steel framing. We didn't actually build this place so don't really know what's behind the wall. I want to hang the dryer up to save some space but can't find any studs except one right in the middle of the wall. I thought about putting a piece of pine shelving on the wall for strength and then mounting the dryer brackets on to this. Problem here is can't find a stud for drilling into to attach the pine. Any suggestions?

----------


## Uncle Bob

Since it's/ was a shed, maybe you can unscrew some sheets on the outside can take a look in the cavity?

----------


## ajm

i think i will have to.  :Doh:

----------

